# Fonts in Photoshop



## dienle (Nov 14, 2009)

Since I am working on a piece that requires writings over the picture, I realize that there isn't a lot of choice of fonts on Photoshop. Is there any way to download more fonts into Photoshop, and if so, what are the file extensions for it? (e.g .abr etc.)


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.dafont.com has a large selection of fonts. The downloads are already set for use on Win or Mac, just click whichever you have. You don't put them into Photoshop, but rather into your computer's font library and Photoshop simply uses that as its font source.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 14, 2009)

By the way, be careful of how many fonts you install to your system. Too many can slow the system down or even crash it.


----------



## dienle (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you for the website, and I would be sure to avoid cluttering my system with fonts file


----------



## FurrFox (Nov 14, 2009)

wow you dont know how to find Fonts?? there plenty away to find million and million of fonts!

this is a massive way to download them! use uTorrent http://www.utorrent.com/downloads

then you may find lot of fonts packs just by typing "Fonts Collection" at http://www.mininova.org


----------



## dienle (Nov 15, 2009)

Eh, I guess I should specify as in an Asian traditional chinese fonts, but no worries, I found a nice website with the ones I want now


----------

